# Can anyone tell me more about this mill?



## Sparkynutz (Apr 14, 2022)

Looking at a mill for sale. Looks fairly rigid but much better suited to my space restrictions than a full size Bridgeport.
Can anyone tell me more about it? Google is turning up nothing with those numbers but I found some that look similar but not sure if the same or not. Theres one guy ahead of me to buy it so its most likely gone but if I find out more about it I'll know what to look for if I come across another like it in the future.

Edit. With the blurry pics I thought the numbers were 13520 but now appears to be 8520 which is the model a bunch of others posted on of the similar looking units. 
I didn't see some of the add on that are on here tho.


----------



## matthewsx (Apr 14, 2022)

Lovely shade of orange....


----------



## Aaron_W (Apr 14, 2022)

Looks like a Clausing 8520 to me, although an interesting color choice.

These are popular for small shops, and much lighter weight than a Bridgeport. It is roughly comparable to a Precision Matthews PM25 or Grizzly G0704 in capacity. They can be very nice small mills if they haven't been abused, but they range in age from 40-60 years old, so you definitely need to check them well for wear and damage. Clausing still offers some support for these.

It is hard to tell from the photos but it looks like it may have the optional column riser block, this is a nice feature to have as it raises the head 4" giving 16" spindle to table instead of the standard 12". Also a power feed on the table which is nice to have.

They should knock off $500 for the paint job because wow  , but otherwise definitely worth considering. A Bridgeport is always a better deal, but not all of us have the room for a mill that size.


----------



## Alcap (Apr 15, 2022)

Agree with it very close to my 8520 including the vise. I wonder what the one controller is in picture #4 ? Maybe a motor speed control ? Im happy with mine like said ,, a Bridgeport would be nicer but not all of us have the shop space .


----------



## Sparkynutz (Apr 15, 2022)

Well. looks like I'm not getting it. I was 2nd in line, 1st guy shows up late doesn't buy it then seller tells me now its first come first serve. I'm 2 hour drive plus there. I told him I'd come last night or this morning but he told me to wait till 1st guy looked at it. I told him I'd paypal or credit card over the phone since it was an actual business plus fees but he didn't respond. An hour later he says sorry, sold. ****ty sellers suck!


----------



## Tim9 (Apr 20, 2022)

Sparky.... Its real easy to get very aggravated at some sellers. They tell you not to hurry.....and then sell it to someone else and tell you first come....First serve. I'll leave it at that since I don't want to start cursing.


----------



## BGHansen (Apr 21, 2022)

FYI, here's a Millrite mill between Beloit and Janesville for $2300.  No tooling but others on this forum with these mills are happy with them.  Appears to be a 3-phase machine with a VFD for 220 single phase.

Bruce










						mill milling machine - general for sale - by owner
					

millrite milling machine in very good condition 8" x 32" bed, 1 hp, 220 volt, with new phase converter. $2300.00 cash call



					janesville.craigslist.org


----------



## ConValSam (Apr 21, 2022)

+1 on the Millrite recommendation. There was one here on the east coast for $3350 and I just checked and it's gone. I want one even though I already have an 8520 (which I love.) Machine junkie I guess.


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 24, 2022)

One thing to watch out for on the Clausing mills is that they came with a  spindle 2MT collets and with one for #7 B&S collets.  As best I can recall, the 2MT was 8520 and 8530 and the B&S was 8525 and 8535.  The 8520 and 8525 were manual cross-feed and the 8530 and 8535 were power cross feed.  I think.  The Clausing manual that I have seen several copies of covers both the 8520 and 8525 but does not specifically say which number is 2MT.

The problem with any Bridgeport or clone is that they won't fit under an 8' ceiling.


----------



## Aaron_W (Apr 24, 2022)

wa5cab said:


> One thing to watch out for on the Clausing mills is that they came with a  spindle for 2MT collets and with one for #7 B&S collets.  As best I can recall, the 2MT was 8520 and 8530 and the B&S was 8525 and 8535.  The 8520 and 8525 were manual cross-feed and the 8530 and 8535 were power cross feed.  I think.  The Clausing manual that I have seen several copies of covers both the 8520 and 8525 but does not specifically say which number is 2MT.
> 
> The problem with any Bridgeport or clone is that they won't fit under an 8' ceiling.


8520/30 is MT2, 8525/35 is B&S #7. 8530/35 has a redesigned heavier knee. Powerfeed is an add on for both. The 4" column spacer is an option on the 8520/25 and standard on the 8530/35.


----------



## Sparkynutz (Apr 26, 2022)

So basicly look for an 8530 in the future?


----------



## Aaron_W (Apr 26, 2022)

Sparkynutz said:


> So basicly look for an 8530 in the future?



In theory that is the premium version, but they are far less common. My 8520 came with a power feed and the column spacer so the difference between it and an 8530 is just the design of the knee. The knee on the 8530 is built heavier but I have no complaints with the rigidity of mine.

The BS7 taper of the 8525/35 is less desirable than the MT2 of the 8520/30 but I'd put the price, condition and included tooling well above the spindle taper. The Clausing mills are getting scarce so if you want one you can't be too fussy about the specifics, even project ones don't tend to last long if priced right.

BS7 is less common than MT2 but not impossible to find. Little Machine shop sells a set of 7 BS7 collets for $129, and a set of 7 MT2 collets for $79, so it will cost you more but is a one time purchase. Other MT2 tooling is a lot easier to find.
MT2 is also common on smaller lathes so you can potentially share tooling if it matches your mill. 

There are several import mills quite similar to the Clausing mills and some of those use an R8 taper which can use the super common Bridgeport tooling.


----------

